# Nurgle Hellbrute Conversion



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

This is my first time ever using Green Stuff to try and convert a model. I'm trying to go with a blob like creature living within the shell of the dreadnought. I'm going to work on the front a bit more I'm thinking of getting three skulls as eyes forming the Nurgle symbol, and then painting them to look like they are glowing.

The first set of photos is the "BEFORE" photos.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Green Stuff Added*

Here are the "AFTER" photos


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

For your first go at green stuff that's excellent!

Some of the shapes are a tad obvious as "pressed in" and the blend with the model could be smoother but it is still good. And for a first attempt it's really well done.

Keep it up!

P.s. - what is your job as a DNA sequencer like? 

The closest I come to that was producing a webinar series for the Smithsonian and CBOL (Consortium for the Bar Code of Life) if you're unfamiliar I bet you'd dig it. =)


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

How very... _"nurgly"!_ I would love to see it painted.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

For a first job, that is quite impressive. I couldn't even go near that level of modelling and I've tried several times. 

Have a cookie on me!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As others have said, for a first job that's really good, next time just think about tryig to get those blends a bit smoother. Have you thought about getting some clay shapers? You've also managed to make the positioning of the power fist make sense for the first time I've seen it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work with the GS! :so_happy:


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

Thank you for the Rep+ and compliments. 
I have a two sided spatula that I used to try and sculpt the green stuff, and I have a few more tools on my X-mas list. Any suggestions on techniques to help smooth out the green stuff? I tried to draw it out thin enough to look blended but I think I was using to much GS, and if I kept drawing it out thinner it would have covered more of the model than I would have liked.
I also have more to do on the model this evening, which I will then post more photos once I am done. Over time this thread will show the model to completion including being fully painted.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Lovely work with the Green Stuff. Looking forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Give this a read, it might help:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=128828


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*Clay Shaper Tools*



Jacobite said:


> Give this a read, it might help:
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=128828


I'll have to look into getting some of these, especially since I'm beginning to like customizing models. Its nice to create something unique and one of a kind. I'll just have to get a lot more practice to increase my skill.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

*And the rot ever spreads*

Here is an update on the GS work. I decided to try and make the skulls as the brutes eyes and decided the nub like teeth were more nurglish.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I really like the torn apart loyalist dread.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome work man. I've done similar on mine but nowhere near as well as you have Managed. Enjoy some rep and lets see this painted


----------

